# NEED HELP for wheel fitment on a mk3 jetta (almost at stock height- its not "slammed")



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

i gotta 96 glx 
*EDIT: i also have another wheel size possiblility, will 15x8.5's (front) and 15x10's (rear) fit in the back?*
AND IF SO, i need a tire recommendation








heres the specs on these wheels 
8.5x15 ET14 (F) / 10x15 ET2 (R)

-------------------------------------------------
*i already got my answer on these below, but left it for anybody else who wants to know







*
and i wanna throw some 17's on it
heres the specs on the wheel, WILL THIS FIT?
*17x8.5 F / 17x10 R 
ET30 F / ET25 R*


_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 2:53 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: NEED HELP for wheel fitment on a mk3 jetta (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

17x10's have been pulled off. This guy did it and claims he didnt even pull his fenders.
Keskins front 17x8.5 and rear 17x10 tires 195/40 and 215/40.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: NEED HELP for wheel fitment on a mk3 jetta (ChubbaDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChubbaDub* »_17x10's have been pulled off. This guy did it and claims he didnt even pull his fenders.
Keskins front 17x8.5 and rear 17x10 tires 195/40 and 215/40.


























thats exactly what i want the stance to be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , no Keskins though









thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: NEED HELP for wheel fitment on a mk3 jetta (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

*EDIT: i also have another wheel size possiblility, will 15x8.5's (front) and 15x10's (rear) fit in the back?
*


----------



## Peterrson (Mar 26, 2020)

I would like mines to look like the ones on the first photo. But you see how on your front wheels your rim doesnt go inside so much? On the back of the wheels you seem to have a deeper dish.


----------



## theFreshmanGrad (Apr 9, 2020)

That rear lip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

